# Florida Trip- Lots of Pics



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Just got back this week from a long Florida vacation. Didn't do too well fishing, the water was very stirred up in the Keys and in the gulf, but had a great time and got engaged while I was down there. Here's some pics of the trip. Had a lot of fun with the new digital camera I got for Christmas.

Started out in South Beach for a wedding. View from our room.









After the wedding headed over to Siesta Key with the future in-laws. 

Caught this small snook in Boca Grand.









Didn't have much luck in the Siesta Key area other than a couple lady fish and a few small mangroves. 

Future father-in-law with a small mangrove.









Took a break from fishing to get engaged. By far my best catch of the trip.

The beautiful bride-to-be and myself at the Daquiri Deck.









The ring- which was just a little too big, she had to wear it on her pointer finger.









Some randon Siesta Key shots.

Wading off Blackburn Rd.



























Siesta sunset









Left Siesta and headed down south again to the keys. Had to stop on the way and make a few casts in the Glades.









Realized I didn't have a Florida freshwater license so quickly got back in the car and headed to Islamorada. Fierce winds in the Keys when we arrived.










The Carribean Resort at Sea Isle was very pretty. Had two nice fishing docks where I caught bait and a few barracudas.









Lots of monster snook came into the green light at the pier at night. 


















Did some brisge fishing and hooked a nice tarpon which put up a great fight before he jumped off. Then met up with Craig (FishN'Erie) and his wife and went out on the Miss Islamorada. Of course she caught all the fish and the largest of the entire boat. I'm sure Craig will brag about all his sailfish he caught before I got down there but I saw first hand who the better fisherperson is in that relationship!  










The beautiful Keys offshore water. Love that color.










Craig's wife with the big king and biggest fish caught. She taught the locals a lesson.










The boat's catch.



















My small king next to the big one.









Craig hacking up my king with a dull knife. That was fun to watch.









All in all a great trip. Plan to get married down there next Feb. to escape the cold again. It was a pleasure meeting FishN'Erie and his wife and can't wait to do some Lake Erie fishing with them this year.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome pics, and congrats on the engagement!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Dudue ya gotta try this recipe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cut king steaks into cubes, get mushrooms, green peppers, anything you want in the kabobs, light the grill. Then glaze meat in either Iron Chef orange glaze! or my favorite along with some asparagus, glaze it with toasted sesame oil!!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmm
Don't ovet cook ,, thats the main thing.

Your killin" me with those photos of the KINGS
Great Catch glad you had fun!


John


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

is that A Mutton I see ?????

I once had a Cuban offer my fiance $100.00 for a nice Mutton Snapper she caught Out of Crandon Park , Key Biscane.. She quicly turned him down!


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Thanks ShakeDown!

Kingjohn, I didn't see any Mutton caught although there might be one in that picture, I couldn't tell. Most of the snappers are Lanes with a few mangrove and yellowtail mixed in, but I wouldn't bet against a mutton in there. I caught a few out of Marathon last year. They are great eating.

I already grilled up all my king, but thanks for the recipe. I'll try it next time. I treated my office to a fresh kingfish lunch yesterday,


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the engagement. Where are your pics? In the gallery?


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> Congrats on the engagement. Where are your pics? In the gallery?


Thanks Lewzer, we should go get a beer at ******'s after work one day and celebrate 
 


are you not seeing the pics on the thread? I can see them


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds good. And them finally hit the dam on the river. The have been catching steelies there.
I cannot see the pictures. There is no picture icon next to your thread either.
I just checked my files properties and the view pictures is on so I do not know what's happening.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Interesting, I think others could see the pics. I'll check them from another computer in the office.

I'm up for hitting the river but may have to borrow a rod and reel. Half of my gear is in Cincy, I had to send them back with my fiance's parents, and I lost the top drag nob for my saltwater inshore reel while in the keys and have to get another one. So I have no light tackle right now and won't get it back for a few more weeks. 

Just let me know when you want to sneak out.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If someone offered my wife $100 for snapper I'd hit first and ask questions later


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Great Pics Drew.....I'll start working on mine Tomorrow....Smoking the King Sunday...Stay in touch..


FSHNERIE 
Craig


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Great pics and congrats. Man that brings back memories from my trip to the keys last year. God i love it down there if i could only hit the lottery.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on the engagement! I've been to Siesta Key several times and what a great place to be! Never did any fishing though, there was just to much alcohol to consume and women to chase! By the way the diesel daq. was the one I liked the best at the Daq. deck.
Later, Jason


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Great pics. Congrats.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Drew tell Jen we had a frozen Key Lime Pie dipped in chocolate...Was GREAT...We need to get some of our fourm members to join us next year and charter a few boats...We can have our own lil tournament.....

Craig


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Ha Ha, she's gonna be mad! But they're gonna be the dessert at our wedding.


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

As Pretty As She Is, You Shouldn't Be Fishin! You're A Lucky Guy.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice pix. Looks like a great time. Congrats on the engagement too! 

We should have an OGF engagement party for all OGF members who are getting hitched. You know, go out fishing, have dinner, and a few hundred beers, cuz it may be the last time!!! Just kidding man...
  

Here's to you and your lady! CHEERS!


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

I'm all for it Big Daddy!

On the Florida Sportsman forum they always have "non-meetings" where members meet up just to have a few beers. We need to start some of those in the NE forum.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm buying Drew.....


----------

